# A rare 7 string Squier Strat



## Scordare (Aug 15, 2015)

Here is an odd, mystery guitar...

I bought this neck off of eBay a few years ago, put it in a closet and haven't really thought much about it until recently.

It is a Squire Stagemaster 7 string Strat neck but unlike the typical Stagemaster 7s that are a 24 fret, reverse headstock superstrat...this has 22 frets and a big headstock. The neck is not the same as a Squier Stratocaster VII. It has a larger headstock and the neck heel is totally different...it's very close to an Ibanez 7 string neck heel and happens to fit nice & tight into a 2008 RG7321 body.

The production date & serial number is 1999, made in China and was bolted up to a green/teal colored body. I have Googled every way I can think of and can't find any pics or mention of this guitar model, except in this thread from here: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/57114-7-string-strats.html

"Has anyone seen or heard of ones from China that have a more squared neck butt ,a vintage 6 screw tremolo, a 70's big headstock shaped ,white guards & the logo says Squire Stagemaster in more a vintage Fender tradition finished in a vintage green finish."

"It's interesting that the green one also seems to have a traditional 6-screw (or 7-screw?) Strat bridge with stamped steel saddles, whereas my Strat VII has a two-point bridge with the cast saddles. I wonder if the green one was perhaps a pre-production prototype."


Does anyone own one of these, have some more info/specs on this model or some pics of the complete guitar?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, never seen or heard of anything like that. Cool neck, though!


----------



## skeels (Aug 16, 2015)

Do a search- there's at least one Squier 7 appreciation thread.


----------



## skeels (Aug 16, 2015)

Found one! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...r-vii-showmaster-vii-club-show-your-pics.html


----------



## MikeNeal (Aug 16, 2015)

i saw a stagemaster 7 for sale locally, guy wanted 800 dollars for it. ridiculous


----------



## Scordare (Aug 16, 2015)

skeels said:


> Do a search- there's at least one Squier 7 appreciation thread.




I have and read them all at least twice..you're missing the point here.. 

This neck is NOT like the other Squier 7 string models out there..This appears to be a one year only model before the more common Stagemaster VII (24 fret, HH, reverse headstock) guitars or the Stratocaster VII's


----------



## cardinal (Aug 16, 2015)

None of those are like the OP's neck. That neck is very unusual. It's not like the 24 fret Stagemasters or the 22 fret VIIs.


----------



## Scordare (Aug 16, 2015)

Typical Squier Stagemaster VII - 24 fret, reverse headstock, HH, fixed bridge or Floyd Rose tremolo. 






Squier Stratocaster VII - 22 fret, normal size headstock, HH w/ fixed bridge or HSS w/ 2pt Tremolo


----------



## Scordare (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is the headstock compared to a Stratocaster VII


----------



## Metal Mortician (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting find. Does the neck seem narrow compared to the VII?


----------



## Scordare (Aug 19, 2015)

Metal Mortician said:


> Interesting find. Does the neck seem narrow compared to the VII?



They are actually very close in size with the Stagemaster being slightly bigger.


Here are the specs taken from my necks:

*Squier Stratocaster VII*

Neck Construction: Maple neck - Rosewood fretboard 
Scale Length: 25.5" 
Headstock: Small/50s-mid 60s, pre-CBS style
Tuners: 14:1, 7 inline, sealed, 2 pin mounting
Inlay: Pearloid Dot

Neck Width @ Nut: 48mm
Neck Width @ 12th fret: 59mm

Neck Thickness @ 1st fret: 21.2mm
Neck Thickness @ 12th fret: 23mm

Neck Heel width: 64.7mm rounded corners
Neck Heel Style: Square 4 bolt

Frets: 22
Fret size: .048" x .107"
Fretboard Radius: 16"

note - The fretboard radius is interesting here because most sources say these guitars have a 9.5" radius...and also say that it has the large headstock...neither of which the actual production models had.


*Squier Stagemaster 7 string (1999 - Version 1?)*

Neck Construction: Maple neck - Rosewood fretboard 
Scale Length: 25.5" 
Headstock: Large/late 60s-70s, CBS style
Tuners: 14:1, 7 inline, sealed, screw mounting
Inlay: Silver Dot

Neck Width @ Nut: 48.5mm
Neck Width @ 12th fret: 60.3mm

Neck Thickness @ 1st fret: 21.4mm
Neck Thickness @ 12th fret: 23.5mm

Neck Heel width: 65.3mm square corners
Neck Heel Style: Contour heel, 4 bolt

Frets: 22
Fret size: .052" x .093"
Fretboard Radius: 9.5"


----------



## Scordare (Aug 19, 2015)

After doing some more research on Squier Stagemasters in general, this mystery Stagemaster 7 string neck could be considered a 1999, Version 1 Stagemaster. The typical Stagemaster 7 strings with 24 frets and reverse headstocks would be Version 2's, produced from 2000-2002. I am starting to think though that this could be a prototype or test run for the Stratocaster VII's which were also produced from 2000-2002.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 19, 2015)

I assume your neck was a prototype or sample. The "S" stamped on the heel is unusual. Probably not a "second" because those are usually marked in a conspicuous place (not hidden under the neck joint). So my wild guess is "sample," and Fender/Squier ultimately had the Made-in-China guitars produced as the 24-fret Stagemasters. (The Squier VIIs were made in Indonesia).


----------



## skeels (Aug 19, 2015)

This is a rare duck. I'm anxious to see what your plans are for it!


----------



## Hachetjoel (Aug 20, 2015)

* waits for max to clear everything up*


----------



## Scordare (Aug 21, 2015)

Putting together what little info there is about this guitar and some more Squier research, I dusted off my Photopaint skills and made this virtual mockup. 






The color residue on the neck looks like Sherwood Green Metallic which was a color used on other 1999 Squiers made in China. The pickup and control configurations are unknown, but being a Standard model with a vintage style tremolo, I would assume it was a SSS or HSS with standard controls. A HH with volume, tone and a 3 way lever switch may also be possible to better fit in with the Stagemaster series.

There is really nothing "Stagemaster" about this guitar other than the name on the headstock and the contour neck heel. The Stagemaster series' biggest features are the reverse normal sized headstock, floyd rose style tremolos and 24 frets..it was intended to be a superstrat! Some early(1999) models were 22 fret but still had reverse headstocks. So...the name Stagemaster on this mystery 7 string really doesn't fit the features we see. 


Body Specs:
Green = Sherwood Green Metallic?
Chrome hardware
White pickguard and plastics
Vintage style tremolo with bent saddles
Pickups and controls?


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 21, 2015)

^Hah, that's kind of like paleontologists trying to determine what a dinosaur looked like


----------



## aoresteen (Jan 27, 2020)

I know that this is an old thread but it is important to Stagemaster history. I probably have the largest individual collection of Stagemasters anywhere (I have over 40) and I wrote the WiKi page on Stagemasters. 

The best thing to do is to call Fender and have them run the serial number. They should be able to tell the OP what body came with it.

I think it was a prototype. My guess is it came with a Strat body & pickguard and it would have been a HSS OR HH configuration, just like the Strat VII was released with in 1999. I think that it would have been a hard tail bridge as that would have been easier to build.

It is an important piece of Stagemaster history!!!


----------



## Splenetic (Jan 28, 2020)

You have over 40.....FORTY stagemasters? 

Holy shit.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jan 28, 2020)

I think imma just say what's on everyone's mind. Can we see what 40 Stagemasters in one picture looks like.

Funny this pops up now I just saw a Kijiji ad the other day where a guy was selling his collection of 20+ Yamahas. Don't know many people that own 40 guitars, let alone from the same series or even same company.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 29, 2020)

i need to drag out my stagemaster now...


----------



## Mechayoshi (Jan 29, 2020)

I love low key rarities like this!


----------



## SJShinn (Feb 1, 2020)

aoresteen said:


> I know that this is an old thread but it is important to Stagemaster history. I probably have the largest individual collection of Stagemasters anywhere (I have over 40) and I wrote the WiKi page on Stagemasters.
> 
> The best thing to do is to call Fender and have them run the serial number. They should be able to tell the OP what body came with it.
> 
> ...



Please, Please, Please show some pictures of that collection! I love the Stagemasters, and the Korean Fender Showmasters as well. Great bang for the buck guitars!!!


----------



## aoresteen (Feb 1, 2020)

Ok I will post some photos. The count just went up. I found a black 1999 Stagemaster that needed a new home. Should be here next week.

I ordered a 28" baritone neck for a Stagemaster 7 from South Africa. Due in about 7 weeks. I have four 7 string Stagemasters not sure which one I will use. Anyone have a Stagemaster 7 body lying around?


----------



## soundbase (Nov 1, 2020)

aoresteen said:


> Ok I will post some photos. The count just went up. I found a black 1999 Stagemaster that needed a new home. Should be here next week.
> 
> I ordered a 28" baritone neck for a Stagemaster 7 from South Africa. Due in about 7 weeks. I have four 7 string Stagemasters not sure which one I will use. Anyone have a Stagemaster 7 body lying around?



Did you get your Baritone neck for your Stagemaster from Graeme? Hope it didn't get stuck somewhere cos of lockdown.

I ordered some Stringjoy strings right before lockdown and only got them here in South Africa 7 months later!


----------



## aoresteen (May 21, 2021)

soundbase said:


> Did you get your Baritone neck for your Stagemaster from Graeme? Hope it didn't get stuck somewhere cos of lockdown.
> 
> I ordered some Stringjoy strings right before lockdown and only got them here in South Africa 7 months later!



Yeh it got stuck. Graeme was great and did all he could. Turns out it was well worth the wait.


----------



## hazimwood (May 28, 2021)

They're alright. I wouldn't pay over $400 for one though. I bought this one for $150 a few years ago and sold it. Neck was good, but overall, it felt like a squire. Even my old Rondo Douglas Scope 727 felt WAAAAAAAAY better. This is bottom tier.
Here are pics of my old Stagemaster 7:


----------



## Kaura (May 28, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> They're alright. I wouldn't pay over $400 for one though. I bought this one for $150 a few years ago and sold it. Neck was good, but overall, it felt like a squire. Even my old Rondo Douglas Scope 727 felt WAAAAAAAAY better. This is bottom tier.
> Here are pics of my old Stagemaster 7:
> View attachment 94022
> View attachment 94023



Damn, dude. I don't care if the body was made of asbestos and the frets made of razor blades. I'd give my left nut and kidney to own one of these.


----------



## Wucan (May 28, 2021)

Kaura said:


> Damn, dude. I don't care if the body was made of asbestos and the frets made of razor blades. I'd give my left nut and kidney to own one of these.


Strong post content to signature correlation


----------



## hazimwood (May 28, 2021)

Kaura said:


> Damn, dude. I don't care if the body was made of asbestos and the frets made of razor blades. I'd give my left nut and kidney to own one of these.



I'm telling you it's trash. Keep your nuts and save your money and order a balaguer. That's what ended up doing doing and I couldn't be happier. Here's what I got after selling the squire and a few other things.


----------



## Kaura (May 29, 2021)

hazimwood said:


> I'm telling you it's trash. Keep your nuts and save your money and order a balaguer. That's what ended up doing doing and I couldn't be happier. Here's what I got after selling the squire and a few other things.



Did you even read my post? I don't care how trash it is. I'd still take one over ten Balalaikas or whatever.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2021)

I didn’t even know these things existed. I’d love to make a 7 string frankenstrat out of one of these!


----------



## soundbase (Jun 11, 2021)

aoresteen said:


> Yeh it got stuck. Graeme was great and did all he could. Turns out it was well worth the wait.



Awesome! You got some pictures with the neck conversion on? What woods did you go for with the neck?


----------

